# 08 Duramax w/Allsion???



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I bought a 08 with 52k on it. Drive it home and check engine light came on. Code p0101(mass air flow sensor), took it back and they cleaned it up and reset everything. Got it home drove it for a week, same ****, a/c cycling from recirc to fresh air, not cold, then the reduce engine power displays. Then goes off. Now it is going back to the shop for the 3rd time and i have not even made a payment yet. They are having one of their mechanics work on it and i told them i wanted a certified gm mechanic to get everything done. We will see.... Im about to drive this thing thru the showroom im so frustrated.

They did say if they cant fix it they would put me in another vehicle. Im not sure if i want to trade into another gm.... or the 6.7 ford, or a dodge???????

The truck has a SnB cold air intake dry system on it and dpf bypass.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

It is the CAI causing the issue. Go back to stock on the intake and the issue will go away. It is the oil on the filter causing it.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Im using the dry system... No oil on filter

I took the oiled filter off and put on the SnB filter..


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

WOW! Good luck! Hopefully you get an extension on the warranty. Seems fishy with all the problems. Before you go back stock you might check with S&B also maybe replace the filter. A dealer sold you a truck with no DPF?? Incredible..


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

yes... 

They are trying to make it right but they are using their in house mechanics. They are not certified gm mechanics. Just irritates me to no end. I have a friend that works at a dealer and said they would fix it. Shop rate of 130hr. I told them i wanted it taken to a dealer... We will see what happens today


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Well if you are using the dry system and that is happening then it is a flow problem. When the sensor detects too little or too much air it will set it off. I have been reading about this happening for years.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

what tuner are you running?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

DSL_PWR said:


> Well if you are using the dry system and that is happening then it is a flow problem. When the sensor detects too little or too much air it will set it off. I have been reading about this happening for years.


Well ****. I dont have the stock air box for it. Id have to order one. I read that an aftermarket MAFS(mass air flow sensor) would work better, is this true??



goodwood said:


> what tuner are you running?


No Tuner/Programmer


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

DSL_PWR said:


> Well if you are using the dry system and that is happening then it is a flow problem. When the sensor detects too little or too much air it will set it off. I have been reading about this happening for years.


what truck you running??


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought if you had the dpf removed you had to have a programer? Maybe you need a programer?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

You can try an aftermarket sensor but no guarantee that it will work either. The only other option you have would be to remap the sensor (trick it) with different parameters. Would need EFI live or a Tech II. 

I had a couple of GMC duramax's from 2003 until 2007.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I would look into a good tuner for your Chevy. I assumed you had one to benefit for all the other goodies.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm thinking programmer next. Looked at the HnS. Talked to a bud that has a shop in Texas city. Looking at exhaust, egr delete, new sensor... How do I trick sensor???


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

This was my fear of the diesels..


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

C.Hern5972 said:


> This was my fear of the diesels..


You need a programer, it's easy as that. Look up the delete kits they come with programers to trick your truck.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like I'll be ordering the HnS with exhaust and everything my bud told me about.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Good decision. When you run the correct components the problems seem to go away.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

That's what my buddy told me. He owns a shop in Texas City... He was telling me it would run better, better fuel mileage.. HnS programmer with 4.5" display, adjusts on the fly, exhaust, egr bypass, exhaust and exhaust tip. Also he was going to install a new aftermarket mafs... Looks like I'll be getting it done now.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Hey Bro, shoulda got that Ford... (Sorry, couldn't resist). 

Have heard that non-stock, high-flow filters can trip a code. You should hit up some of the D-Max forums... 

I might get with you in the not too far off future and have you hook me up with your buddy in Texas City. Actually, can you PM me the shop - I'd like to see what they think I should do on my 6.7 F250 and what to look out for. 

Hope you get this all fixed up, too new and way too nice of a truck to have problems.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

LoL... Gee thanks Chris... Thought we were buds... Call me this evening and I'll get you his info. He is a stand up guy, knows his stuff on all these trucks. I'm seriously thinking the same thing on the ford.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm even looking at the dodge. I'm not ging to lose hope just yet


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

This should be a fairly easy fix when you the right person to look at it and tell ya exactly what you need to do.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I sure hope so. It is frusrating to no end. Just sucks to have to dump $1500 in a truck i just got. Oh well, if it fixes the problem then so be it. Ill do it.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Well ****. I dont have the stock air box for it. Id have to order one. I read that an aftermarket MAFS(mass air flow sensor) would work better, is this true??
> 
> No Tuner/Programmer


most trucks will start, throw a code and run in limp mode without a tuner given the dpf delete and cai. im suprised it started at all after you shut it down. its possible that all you need is a tuner or return it to stock. if youre looking for factory parts look on craigs or the forums. they can had for pretty cheap.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

C.Hern5972 said:


> That's what my buddy told me. He owns a shop in Texas City... He was telling me it would run better, better fuel mileage.. HnS programmer with 4.5" display, adjusts on the fly, exhaust, egr bypass, exhaust and exhaust tip. Also he was going to install a new aftermarket mafs... Looks like I'll be getting it done now.


order the hs programmer online. its usually shipped overnite. installs in 15 min. it should clear the codes and get you running rite. exhaust and egr can be done later.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hope Joe fixes you up Chris. I'm calling him today to order everything. Exhaust, Programmer, New MAFS.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

If the DPF has been removed, it has to be programmed. All you need is a DPF off tuner - it will fix the MAF issue too.

Give me a call if you need help.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks Josh... I just ordered a bunch of stuff.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Thanks Josh... I just ordered a bunch of stuff.


sweet...


----------

